# website advertisement for profit?



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Ok so basically I run my own site and was looking for a way to sell advertising space to offset the cost of the site. I found what is know as affiliate programs but have no clue on how these things work?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> Ok so basically I run my own site and was looking for a way to sell advertising space to offset the cost of the site. I found what is know as affiliate programs but have no clue on how these things work?


Fundamentally, affiliate agreements allow you to advertise products or services and be paid for either driving traffic to an online store or to share actual profits from sales. The affiliate link usually includes your unique identifying number in the url, but it can also be done with cookies.

To start an affiliate account you need to signup at their website, then you'll be provided with html code or url links to embed in your web pages. That will give visitors an ad to click on for you to get credit.

Just curious, how expensive is maintaining your website? PM me if you want to keep costs confidential.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Nevada said:


> Fundamentally, affiliate agreements allow you to advertise products or services and be paid for either driving traffic to an online store or to share actual profits from sales. The affiliate link usually includes your unique identifying number in the url, but it can also be done with cookies.
> 
> To start an affiliate account you need to signup at their website, then you'll be provided with html code or url links to embed in your web pages. That will give visitors an ad to click on for you to get credit.
> 
> Just curious, how expensive is maintaining your website? PM me if you want to keep costs confidential.


I am trying to figure out which one is going to get me paid in something beside gift cards and coupons?


Here is a list of the most common types of affiliate websites and types of business models they support, for use in signing up as a publisher in the Rakuten Affiliate Network.

*Loyalty/Rewards*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on loyalty or rewards. For example, your site offers points, donations, or other rewards for purchasing at selected merchants. Loyalty/Reward sites give something back to the consumer in exchange for purchasing through the Advertiser’s site. A percentage of the advertiser commission is used to pay a reward to the end user. Rewards come in many forms including cash, airline miles, credit card points, or a percent of sale given to an organization.

*Coupons (Vouchers)/Deals*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on offering coupons and deals to your customers.

*General Shopping*

Select this option if your primary business model is shopping. Shopping sites can be thought of as a virtual mall. The consumer can shop for various products and brands without ever having to leave the site. This type of publisher is not focused specifically on coupons and deals.

*Search*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on search. Search publishers promote Advertisers via search engine marketing (natural or paid).

*Price Comparison*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on price comparison. Comparison shopping sites sell items where some comparison is made before the purchase. Many times the publisher will have direct product links of the same product from different advertisers.

*Content/Niche*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on content, such as news stories, media, music, or video. Content sites focus on a specific area of interest. This type of site is normally not a shopping site but users go to the site because they are interested in relevant content on site. Content sites that do well with performance-based marketing blend their area of expertise with product recommendations.

*Social Shopping*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on social shopping. Social shopping sites usually combine shopping with user recommendations, reviews, lists, and other social network features.

*User Generated*

Select this option if your primary business model is based on user-generated content such as communities, forums, and social networks.

*Other*

Select this option if your primary business model does not fall into any of the other categories.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You're making this more complicated than it is. Just signup with an affiliate program and select a few ads that fit the general subject matter for your website. Here are some affiliate programs to consider.

https://smallbiztrends.com/2017/07/top-affiliate-programs.html


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

cost is $9.98 a month + $16 something once a year. Right now everything seems to be fine but when I first signed up with sitebuilder they hit me 6 times in one month for $9.98 then I tried to get them to refund the money and they only refunded two of six charges and then they only credited it forward. I checked my invoices for 2017 yesterday and found this then spent 4 hours arguing with them and never made it anywhere. Honestly sitebuilder is a ****show of charges and bs I was looking at wordpress earlier But I dont want to jump out the pan and into the fire at this point.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Nevada said:


> You're making this more complicated than it is. Just signup with an affiliate program and select a few ads that fit the general subject matter for your website. Here are some affiliate programs to consider.
> 
> https://smallbiztrends.com/2017/07/top-affiliate-programs.html


I was not trying to over complicate thing believe me I like simple. But that where I ended up when trying to sign up on the walmart affiliate page. It redirects me to rakuten marketing to fill out the application and that's the bs I got stuck on.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> cost is $9.98 a month + $16 something once a year.


Yikes! That's a lot to pay for hosting. I don't know what your needs are, but hosting seldom costs over maybe $5/month. Most pay about $3/month.

If your website is simple you might not need to fool with wordpress. Flat html might be all you need. You can search at google for free web templates to find ready-made websites that are designed to be easily modified. You can use this free graphical html editor to modify web templates for your uses.

https://sourceforge.net/projects/ko...s/exe/kompozer-0.8b3.en-US.win32.exe/download

You need to get away from that $10/month obligation.


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> Ok so basically I run my own site and was looking for a way to sell advertising space to offset the cost of the site. I found what is know as affiliate programs but have no clue on how these things work?


KandCfamilyfarm Amazon's affiliate program is by far the easies to setup and run.
Wordpress is 100% free and have a TON of Amazon plugins.
Don't be afraid to changing hosting companies there are some really bad one out there.
And there are some really great ones. Don't just go by cost...
I have been with geekstorage.com for about 8-10 years and the only trouble i have was self-induced.
Right now I have 6 domains hosted with them for $6.99 a month.

This is my latest Amazon site...or my book exchange
http://www.my-book-case.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We use word press and other than a jam up a few years ago when we tried to update a dozen or more plugins all at once, no issues. You should be able to use something like amazon associates to post ads and affiliate links. Sign up, search for products that fit your blog or subject matter and voila. Google also has a program for webpages as well.
Website start up for those who are new to the world of IT can be maddening and a learn as you go thing, but if you are determined and have the key to the liquor cabinet you should be able to get thru it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerRuss said:


> Wordpress is 100% free and have a TON of Amazon plugins.


Sure, and wordpress is a terrific resource to generate professional-looking websites. No argument there. The problem is that people who are new at wordpress or don't use it very often find it to be complicated to use. But there are some terrific tutorials at youtube that can help get a beginner on the right track.

Personally, I'm not crazy about the trend towards wordpress. As a web host, I find it to be a security risk that I have no control over. The problem is that a client will install wordpress and configure a website, then never update wordpress to current versions. Over time vulnerabilities are discovered so both the website and the rest of the server can be put at risk of compromise. But, of course, that's my problem.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Before I go and start downloading stuff am I going to be able to keep my current web address?


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Nevada said:


> Sure, and wordpress is a terrific resource to generate professional-looking websites. No argument there. The problem is that people who are new at wordpress or don't use it very often find it to be complicated to use. But there are some terrific tutorials at youtube that can help get a beginner on the right track.
> 
> Personally, I'm not crazy about the trend towards wordpress. As a web host, I find it to be a security risk that I have no control over. The problem is that a client will install wordpress and configure a website, then never update wordpress to current versions. Over time vulnerabilities are discovered so both the website and the rest of the server can be put at risk of compromise. But, of course, that's my problem.


Cant you just schedule automatic updates or do you have to manually do these update?


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> Before I go and start downloading stuff am I going to be able to keep my current web address?


yes...

once you get a new host.
go to your domain register and change your Name Server.
it might take up to 48hrs to show up

Your host should have a C-panel and can install wordpress from there.
If you try to install it not so easy the first time


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Personally, I'm not crazy about the trend towards wordpress. As a web host, I find it to be a security risk that I have no control over. The problem is that a client will install wordpress and configure a website, then never update wordpress to current versions. *Over time vulnerabilities are discovered so both the website and the rest of the server can be put at risk* of compromise. But, of course, that's my problem.


But that is true with ANYHING on a server..PHP..Java ect
Its a never ending battle with the hackers.
If you can belive the Wordpress hype "It now powers *25 percent* of all sites across the web."


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerRuss said:


> But that is true with ANYHING on a server..PHP..Java ect
> Its a never ending battle with the hackers.


True. But I have control over php vulnerabilities, as well as security problems with apache, the email server, and the DNS server. With those applications I receive regular Linux updates that patch security problems as they're discovered, similar to the way most computer users receive Windows updates. But only the website admin can update a wordpress installation.

It only takes one click of the mouse to update wordpress version. I don't know why they leave it alone. It could be that they're concerned that updating might bring down their website. Maybe they don't know what updating means or why it's important. It's even possible they they never noticed the update link. All I know is that more times than not wordpress installations become dangerously out of date.


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

True enough but that in not really a Wordpress problem but a user problem.
Anything a user can up load/install puts your server in jeopardy and there is no telling when the last time any of the scripts at hscripts.com ect.. or even the one installed by Softaculous were updated.
At least you KNOW Wordpress is getting a regular security update.
And your server is at risk from the users PC, once they get the log-in info the server is at risk.



Nevada said:


> *But only the website admin can update a wordpress installation.*
> 
> It only takes one click of the mouse to update wordpress version. I don't know why they leave it alone. It could be that they're concerned that updating might bring down their website, or maybe they don't know what updating means or why it's important. It's even possible they they never noticed the update link. All I know is that more times than not wordpress installations become dangerously out of date.


Not quit true minor updates are done automate it's the major one's that the user have to update.
BUT one a user gets behind... all bets are off.

People are very paranoid about updating just about everything not just WP.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerRuss said:


> Your host should have a C-panel and can install wordpress from there.
> If you try to install it not so easy the first time


There are security problems with installing wordpress by uploading wordpress files with FTP. When you FTP a file to the server it inherits the default file permissions assigned by the server. When you install wordpress from within the server it automatically assigns the secure permission set recommended by wordpress. Installing by FTP can be done, but you don't want to take that chance.

Another important factor is the http server application. Wordpress file & directory access security is controlled by the .htaccess file(s). In a case where your host uses nginx as the http server the .htaccess file is ignored, so that security layer doesn't exist. For .htaccess rules to be respected you should make sure that your host uses apache.

We argue about nginx vs apache all the time at webhostingtalk.com. The issue is performance. There is a much smaller processing overhead with nginx, so website response is measurably faster. But it comes at the cost of security. The deal is that .htaccess rules can be recursive, so before apache displays a resource it searches upward through the directory tree looking for .htaccess files that might apply. That takes processing time, which lowers performance somewhat.

Nginx is usually used on gaming servers, such as minecraft servers. Nginx advocates argue that .htaccess isn't the only way, or even the best way, to control access to resources. They're correct about that. But the problem is that many people who manage wordpress websites can't decipher the .htaccess file rules, since htaccess files can contain complicated code that was generated by wordpress automatically. Even if they could understand the rules they wouldn't know what to do with them. All things considered, apache is the only http server to use today for general web hosting.


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

KandCfamilyfarm

Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmerRuss said:


> KandCfamilyfarm
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread.


LOL

We don't talk as much about security around here as much as we should. When I get started on server security I don't know when to stop. It keeps me up at night, but maybe I shouldn't worry the rest of HT members into anemia.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey Farmer Russ. I clicked your link and Avast gave me this:


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

It's cool guys I was busy dealing with other stuff. Can someone tell me what last click commission on all goods is?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Affiliate money is pretty thin unless you are run something like https://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/.
You would likely do better with setting up your own online store, ie Woocommerce, Etsy or Ebay or even drop shipping with Amazon, but everything depends on your skill and determination and of course what you enjoy doing.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Why not adsense? Years ago when I looked into it, adsense seemed to be the best way to go. That and Amazon seemed to be 2 good options.


----------



## FarmerRuss (Jun 19, 2013)

Clem said:


> Hey Farmer Russ. I clicked your link and Avast gave me this:


Thanks Clem,
That is very interesting.
I installed Avast and in Firefox it does come up as a threat but not in Crom.
I reported it as a false-positive
Thanks again


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> Affiliate money is pretty thin





MoonRiver said:


> Why not adsense?


During the late 1990s and early 2000s I had the ability to put a website at the top of Google for most any category I wanted. It was the wild west days of Internet search. The first thing I tried to do with that knowledge was to generate revenue with various affiliate ads. It was successful in that I was able to drive a lot of traffic to the ads, but it only generated a few hundred a month as most. Simply put, you're not going to get rich with affiliate links.

What I eventually did was to enter into a wholesale agreement for nationwide dialup Internet connectivity. That way I was driving traffic to my own business, and then generating monthly recurring payments. I was able to grow that into a $60K/year business. I was living high while it lasted. Of course dialup Internet pretty much dried up by 2007 or so. There was no similar opportunity for DSL or cable so within a year or two my dialup business ceased to exist.

Google's search ranking algorithm became sophisticated to the point where I could no longer have my way with search rankings. The tactics I used back then (mostly keyword stuffing) would only serve to have Google penalize a website's search rankings.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

MoonRiver said:


> Why not adsense? Years ago when I looked into it, adsense seemed to be the best way to go. That and Amazon seemed to be 2 good options.


The thing about the interwebs is that they don't operate on the same time line as we do.
"Years ago" in webspeak translates to "obsolete" in average joe speak.
Youtube made fair money for tens of thousands of folks up until the site recently demonitized a large portion who simply didn't generate the numbers that YT felt was worth payouts. Many people take the phrase "Working at home" and put too much emphasis on the "at home" part. You have to continue to learn, evolve, adjust, adapt and otherwise be prepared for change.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Another option that can work well for some people is Youtube and Amazon. Create a video using the product and then link to it on Amazon. I prefer the videos have a purpose other than selling the product - for example, video of you fishing and catching fish. Talk about the different lures you are using and which is best for which type of fish and what types of conditions. Then provide links to the lures or even make and sell your own.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

MoonRiver said:


> Why not adsense? Years ago when I looked into it, adsense seemed to be the best way to go. That and Amazon seemed to be 2 good options.


We are now working with Amazon but adsense doesn't like how low are traffic levels are and say we don't have enough content on our pages. So basically I am doing a write up now of how to free range hog for profit And trying to figure out how to drive traffic to the site for free. we tried a bot last night and got kicked from facebook and crashed our computer after it went nuts and added more people then I care to count.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Really you should work on making your website worth going to before looking at how to cash in. Until you can drive traffic to your site and in turn to ad sites, you issue is really mute. Unless your running thousands of people to your site, your income is gogin to be minimal.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Gary in ohio said:


> Really you should work on making your website worth going to before looking at how to cash in. Until you can drive traffic to your site and in turn to ad sites, you issue is really mute. Unless your running thousands of people to your site, your income is gogin to be minimal.


I have been working on enriching the database of my site all day but it gets kinda hard because of the ADD. I end up typing one thing while thinking of another next thing you know nothing makes cents because you have typed out two or three different thoughts all at the same time. So I been trying to just right stuff down on paper then drop it off to the wife and she puts it into the correct section. its a mess but I have a good feeling it is going to all come together.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

KandCfamilyfarm said:


> I have been working on enriching the database of my site all day but it gets kinda hard because of the ADD. I end up typing one thing while thinking of another next thing you know nothing makes cents because you have typed out two or three different thoughts all at the same time. So I been trying to just right stuff down on paper then drop it off to the wife and she puts it into the correct section. its a mess but I have a good feeling it is going to all come together.


They're just trying to make sure you aren't putting up pages that have the sole purpose of displaying banner ads. Search for advice for Adword pages. There's probably a minimum number of words they're looking for.


----------



## KandCfamilyfarm (Nov 4, 2017)

Honestly if I am going to advertise or endorse anything for anyone I want to do it for somethings I use and know are good products.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

First, monetizing a web site is the goal of just about everyone out there and very, very few ever achieve that goal. The secret is traffic and click-throughs. It's the same as all advertising for all of history has been. You need eye-balls on the ad and, in the online world, you need someone to click on the ad to get money. In affiliate programs, you usually need someone to see it, click it and then buy it before you can earn anything.

So, if a thousand people a day see your site, between one and three will click that ad. About 3 out of 100 clicks on an ad will result in a sale, if it's a good ad and a good product. Multiply those numbers by the pay rate of whatever service you sign up with and you have the projected income. Yep, every 30,000 to 100,000 visitors will generate some cash for you. 

A better deal is something along the line of Amazon's program, where you get paid for sales of specific products tied to your associates account. This is the game of all those review web sites out there. They always have links to the product they review for you to buy them, and those links are through their associates programs. And, it seems, every product gets a great review. Even if the Amazon average review is one and a half stars, the review site gave it an Editor's Choice award and a stellar review. The review is their income, bad reviews generate no revenue.

So, first get traffic to your site. A lot of it. Then join an affiliate program and start advertising appropriate to your viewers. The general Amazon, Google, etc. ads are tied to cookies on the user's system and aren't always appropriate to your site. Like when you're browsing organic baby food recipes and the ads are for off-road bumpers or lights.

Lastly, there's a lot of money in online advertising and affiliate programs. But there's a whole lot of people grabbing for that cash. Which means very little usually makes it to an individual, unless they are willing to work at it. As in 40 hour work week. Treat it thusly and you have a potential income path.

Jeff


----------

